# how can I disable a light switch so its always on?



## Foxtrot (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a light with a motion sensor outside the house, the light is connected to a switch inside the house, my brother keeps turning the switch off from the inside disabling the light outside and defeating the purpose of a security light. How can I disable the switch(leaving the switch on at all times) and prevent from anyone turning it off, regardless how many times they hit the swith off, this is without causing a short or burning my house down or creating a potential electrical hazard.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Foxtrot_01 said:


> I have a light with a motion sensor outside the house, the light is connected to a switch inside the house, my brother keeps turning the switch off from the inside disabling the light outside and defeating the purpose of a security light. How can I disable the switch(leaving the switch on at all times) and prevent from anyone turning it off, regardless how many times they hit the swith off, this is without causing a short or burning my house down or creating a potential electrical hazard.


 Pull the switch out is it a single polr switch ? If so *TURN POWER OFF *AND TAKE THE TWO WIRES OFF SWICH SHOULD BE 2 BLACKS BUT NOT ALWAYS THE TWO WIRES ON THE SCREW TAKE OFF AND WIRENUT THEM TOGETHER AND THEN PUT SWITCH BACK IN FOR A DUMMY OR GET A BLANK PLATE TO COVER AND TURN BREAKER BACK ON ONLY PROB IF YOU HAVE A POWER OUTAGE FOR A SEC THE LIGHTS ARE PROGRAMED TO STAY ON SO YOU WOULD HAVE TO SHUT THE BREAKER OFF FOR A COUPLE OF SECONDS AND BACK ON TO RESET LIGHT.NEED MORE HELP THERE ARE ALOT OF GREAT PEOPLE HERE THAT CAN GET YOU IN TH RIGHT DIRECTION. :thumbsup:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

I would install a switch guard first it's the easiest, fastest, safest way to keep the switch on all the time.
You should be able to purchase it anywhere or a blank plate that was already recommended.


----------

